# JasperReport: Subreport im PageHeader



## Woocash (12. Februar 2009)

Hi zusammen, 

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit JasperReport und weiß nicht mehr weiter.

Und zwar erstelle ich mit iReport 3.1.3 ein Report mit einem Subreport.
Der SubReport enthält Informationen über den Kopf. Diesen will ich im
Hauptreport im "Page Header", also auf jeder Seite im oberen Bereich andrucken lassen.

Den SubReport gebe ich in den Parametern als JRDataSource mit und er wird mir 
auf der ersten Seite auch richtig angezeigt. Jedoch nur auf der ersten. Ab der 
zweiten Seite fehlt der Inhalt des Subreports (bleibt leer).

Wenn ich die Option im SubReport "When no data Type"  von "No Pages" auf "All Selection" 
ändere, zeigt er die statischen Felder an, aber die Variablen sind leer.

Die Frage ist nun, wie ich das verhindern kann? Bzw. wie ich es hinkriege, dass
der Kopf als SubReport auch ab der zweiten Seite angedruckt wird. 


Besten dank schonmal
Woo


----------



## jeipack (13. Februar 2009)

Hi
Sowas habe ich bis jetzt noch nie gemacht. 

Versuch mal das Problem einzugrenzen indem du im Header ein boolean Feld anlegst mit dem Inhalt: (($P{subreport}==null) ? Boolean.FALSE :Boolean.TRUE)
Somit kann mal festgestellt werden, ob denn der Parameter ihrgendwie zurück gesetzt wird. (Versuche es auch mal ohne den Subreport, also nur die obige Abfrage).


Ahja hast du "Print repeted value" angeklickt? Wobei ich denke, dass das eher für den Detailbereich gedacht ist.


----------



## Woocash (2. März 2009)

Hi, 

hab den Fehler glaub ich gefunden. Und zwar gebe ich den Subreport Titel als JRDataSource Datei mit. 
Und ich glaube, die arbeitet er nur beim ersten Mal ab, und auf der zweiten Seite, müsste er eg. die Daten neulesen. 
Aber dort hat er die Sourcedatei bereits verworfen. 

Habe eine Möglichkeit gefunden dies zu umgehen: Die Werte als Parameter in den Subreport mitzugeben, statt über Felder zu lesen.
Das Problem ist, dass ich dadurch jetzt alle meine Reports modifierezen müsste, um die Parameter mit durchzuschciken an den Subreport.


----------

